# Prepare for LOW lake levels 2011



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers is predicting the depth of most lakes will drop from 2010 averages.

That's bad news - especially for river paddlers who
will _portage_ more than they did last year.

We just did not get enough winter precipitation

Be prepared to drag and scuff those boats boys !

April 2010 at Island Lake Rec - Huron- rough going.
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/albumMap?uname=WilliH2O&aid=5462435978828525777#map


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Wounder if they will again raise the base flood levels for the great lakes and St. Clair to add more property to the flood rolls this year.


----------

